# Seed problem



## Diversified (Mar 11, 2010)

All but 3 of my seeds have popped up out of the ground now. I have a Super Lemon Haze that the seed didn't open up all the way. It only opened enough for the tap root to come out and thats it. The seed with the "stem" is 1/4 above the ground. Can I crack the seed the rest of the way or should I put more soil on it to cover the seed so it softens up and opens on it's own?


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 11, 2010)

Diversified said:
			
		

> All but 3 of my seeds have popped up out of the ground now. I have a Super Lemon Haze that the seed didn't open up all the way. It only opened enough for the tap root to come out and thats it. The seed with the "stem" is 1/4 above the ground. Can I crack the seed the rest of the way or should I put more soil on it to cover the seed so it softens up and opens on it's own?




you will b fine putting soil back over them and those first 2 pod leaves that come out first will actually root so when the plant comes out the ground there will b even better root structure and it will jus start with its first tru set of leaves.. hope this helps


----------

